# Chief Aj Pouches



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I was looking for a good picture of a Chief AJ pouch with the bow release loop.

Does anyone have this pouch. Is it a combo pouch for ball ammo and arrows. I am working on the pouch/latch connection for my sling rifle and the pouch with the loop looks like it would work.

I have a Chief AJ magnetic pouch and it is huge. The pouch needs to be about the size of RayShots Super pouch to work with the angle of the bands and clear the rail

Anyway while looking for the pouch on-line I found this page " Very Cool"

http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm

enjoy

Bill


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moving to Slingshot Hunting Forum because of kill shots.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

PM sent. Chief AJ keeps his page up to date. He has a lot of good info and pics. He is actually one of the first people I talked to about slingshots before I found this forum.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Moving to Slingshot Hunting Forum because of kill shots.


Oops! Sorry I did not think about the "kill shots" on the videos

Thanks Henry

Bill


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> Moving to Slingshot Hunting Forum because of kill shots.


Oops! Sorry I did not think about the "kill shots" on the videos

Thanks Henry

Bill
[/quote]

No problem, Bill. That's why I get paid the big bucks. LOL!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> PM sent. Chief AJ keeps his page up to date. He has a lot of good info and pics. He is actually one of the first people I talked to about slingshots before I found this forum.


Could you post the pic of the pouch for all to see?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics of the different pouches.

The first pic is one with the release loop and a small magnet for up to 3/8" steel.









The second pic is one with the release loop and the string in between the pouch layers for a normal arrow nock.









In the last pic, I tried to catch how the loop is tied on the underside of the pouch. If you look close at the first two pics, you can see the cinch knot the helps hold the loop in place, making it easier to hook up the release.









Hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks

Your picture is a bit better than the one on-line

Bill


----------

